# dar de baja / darse de baja (alumno)



## limettier

Hola:
¿Cómo decir dar(se) de baja en un contexto académico? 
-Por ejemplo en el caso de dar de baja, sería la secretaría del centro académico la que da de baja a un alumno (que causa baja en el centro) por faltas de asistencia continuadas, por traslado a otro centro, por defunción, etc.
En este caso ¿se diría: Le secrétariat a radié cet élève de l'établissement?
- En el caso de que el alumno se dé de baja voluntariamente por ejemplo porque ha encontrado trabajo, porque se va a vivir a otro país, etc, ¿se diría: L'élève s'est radié de cet établissement scolaire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Yendred

_Le secrétariat a *exclu *cet élève de l'établissement. _

S'il s'agit d'un départ volontaire de l'élève, on dirait simplement :
_L'élève *a quitté* cet établissement scolaire. _


----------



## limettier

Merci bcp Yendred!
En Espagne c'est une action administrative, donc si l'élève le fait lui-même il doit le demander par écrit en remplissant un formulaire et il faut dire "Se ha dado de baja". En France y a-t-il un nom pour cette action qu'il fait auprès de l'administration?
Un autre doute: le verbe exclure dans ce contexte aurait-il une connotation négative? En Espagne ce n'est pas nécessairement négatif le fait de "dar a un alumno de baja" c'est plutôt administratif et donc l'important ce n'est pas ce qu'il a fait pour qu'on "le den de baja" mais le fait qu'il ne figure plus sur les listes officielles du professeur ni sur celles des inscriptions de l'établissement en question.


----------



## jprr

De nombreux fils sont déjà ouverts concernant ces deux expressions : *dar / darse **de baja*
*Il faut les consulter d'abord* (règle 1), et inutile de les multiplier à l'infini !!! 
JPRR modérateur.



limettier said:


> Le secrétariat a radié cet élève de l'établissement?


Le verbe radier convient parfaitement aussi bien en cas d'exclusion que pour d'autres raisons (déménagement, arrêt des études etc...).
Mais... on l'emploie assez souvent au passif : cet élève a été radié des listes de l'établissement.


----------



## limettier

merci jprr.  ¿ si es el alumno él mismo el que se da de baja el verbo radier convendría?


----------



## jprr

Radier = *supprimer des listes*. qu'il s'agisse d'un élève, du membre d'un club / d'un parti etc...

L'individu (élève / membre)  peut _être radié_, s'il quitte l'établissement / l'organisme (volontairement ou non),  mais ne peut pas _se radier_ lui même.
En revanche, il peut _demander sa radiation_  (s'il est majeur dans le cas d'un élève).
Il peut aussi _ne pas renouveler son inscription._

Et en le disant d'une façon familière : _quitter_ (l'établissement / le club / le parti etc...)


----------



## Paquita

Le terme officiel est radier, radiation : https://blogacabdx.ac-bordeaux.fr/c...ds/sites/66/2017/10/EL-8._Radier_un_eleve.pdf
Mais on utilise aussi "rayer des listes" : "rayé des listes"elève - Google Search


----------



## limettier

Donc si on récapitule, si j'ai bien compris:  
- Si c'est l'établissement scolaire qui le fait: C_et élève *a été radié / rayé / supprimé* des listes de l'établissement._ (passif) Action neutre (la cause n'est ni positive ni négative) - Cet élève *a été exclu* de l'établissement: Cause négative
- Si c'est l'élève qui le demande lui-même: _Cet élève *a demandé sa radiation* de l'établissement._


----------



## Paquita

Véase: Démission d'un établissement scolaire : quelles sont les règles ?



> Pour quitter un collège ou un lycée, la famille doit signer une lettre de démission ou déposer une demande de radiation. La démission ou la demande de radiation de l'établissement scolaire par la famille doit être volontaire.



Para un estudiante mayor de edad se puede utilizar también démissionner.
Si es menor, son los padres los que demandent sa radiation / qu'il soit rayé des listes / qu'il soit radié.

En principio, esta radiation, démission... le permite darse de alta en otro centro.


----------



## limettier

Merci Paquita!
Il faudrait donc ajouter: "Cet élève *a démissionné* de l'établissement".


----------



## Paquita

d*é*missionné
Oui, mais une fois de plus, il faut voir le contexte et la phrase pour choisir le terme qui s'adapte le mieux. Qui le dit ? (parent, élève, enseignant, chef d'établissement) à qui,  dans quelles circonstances et avec quelle intention ? Il se peut que dans certains cas, certains mots ne soient pas adaptés.


----------



## limettier

1er cas: un élève qui ne va plus en cours dit à ses amis: "J'ai démissionné de l'université" - "j'ai demandé ma radiation de la fac" 
2ème cas: un élève à ses amis: "J'ai été radié de l'université" - "J'ai été rayé des listes de l'établissement" - "J'ai été supprimé des listes de l'établissement" - D'une manière négative: "J'ai été exclu de la fac".


----------



## Paquita

Oui, tout est correct, mais
1er cas : 
2ème cas : "j'ai été exclus" ==>>>  et pas  puisque c'est "négatif"


----------



## limettier

Merci Paquita, j'en prends bonne note: donc, *j'ai été exclus* a un sens tout à fait neutre


----------



## Paquita

Neutro en cierta medida... según lo lamentas (te das cuenta de que tu comportamiento no fue el adecuado pero es demasiado tarde), te importa un bledo (esperas una revancha contra estos cretinos de profes encontrando el petróleo que te haga triunfar en la vida mejor que ellos), te da rabia o en cambio te vanaglorias delante de tus amigos por haber sabido resistir y no ser gallinas como ellos, o lo que sea: contexto, contexto...y tono...Pero en principio, no te va a alegrar la cosa en el fondo, de ahí mi .


----------



## limettier

hola de nuevo Paquita, con neutro me refería a que las causas de esta "exclusión" no tienen por qué ser negativas, me refería por ejemplo a casos como que no te han dado de baja (excluido en ese caso) necesariamente porque te han expulsado del centro (por mal comportamiento, agresión, robo, etc)


----------



## Paquita

Que yo sepa, l'exclusion es siempre por motivo grave : Procédure disciplinaire : quels sont vos droits ?
Es un *castigo. *
Que un estudiante sea dado de baja por otro motivo no es une exclusion sino como se dijo antes, une radiation.

Entiende "exclusion" como "expulsión".

En este caso, otra expresión coloquial, casi argótica: 
Je me suis fait virer.
X a été viré de tous les lycées qu'il a fréquentés.
"viré du lycée" - Google Search

Pero un director de centro no dirá "Je l'ai viré" sino quizá en privado (es políticamente incorrecto porque se vislumbra cierto alivio o satisfacción )


----------



## limettier

Ok, entonces entiendo que el sentido de base de "exclusion" es negativo. ¡Gracias!


----------

